# Hmmm...to like, or not to like.



## nice_rascal (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello all - I'm a 28 yr old british ex-pat that moved to dubai one month ago - I work in corporate finance (yawn, boring stuff to the normal people) and live in dubai marina.... the question is.....do i like Dubai so far? 

I still dont know.....simple things like walking on the streets, meeting women who are not hookers (how many russians are over here?! BTW i dont intentionally meet hookers!), having a cheeky pint after work with mates and having a lie in on a SUNDAY are things i miss....

would be good to hear thoughts of similar minded people on here....in particular, how do i meet nice women over here?!


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

nice_rascal said:


> Hello all - I'm a 28 yr old british ex-pat that moved to dubai one month ago - I work in corporate finance (yawn, boring stuff to the normal people) and live in dubai marina.... the question is.....do i like Dubai so far?
> 
> I still dont know.....simple things like walking on the streets, meeting women who are not hookers (how many russians are over here?! BTW i dont intentionally meet hookers!), having a cheeky pint after work with mates and having a lie in on a SUNDAY are things i miss....
> 
> would be good to hear thoughts of similar minded people on here....in particular, how do i meet nice women over here?!


Maaan, im not from UK but I feel exactly the same. I am 27 and i have been here a month as well. Well not in Dubai but Abu Dhabi. I feel EXACTLY the same.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, it's going to take a while. There are always things you'll miss from home. I think you're both so new here, that you need to take some time to find your feet, make good friends('good' being the operative word here), establish a routine, and get beyond the initial culture shock which tends to come in waves throughout the first year. Things like the pedestrian society, work week, and such won't change.  Try and find things that you could never do at home: money for great holidays, warm weather and a beach nearby, the desert at sunset, a fantastic array of international restaurants at more affordable prices, etc. As for the clubs and the women who frequent them  Perhaps you need to look at diffent watering holes.

All expats go through what you're going through. I think we often cycle back into this phase now and again (I felt it acutely after spending a week in Italy last April). Good luck in connecting with other like-minded people.

@Expat09: We really do need to get an Abu Dhabi night going. Let's see if there's interest for week after next, perhaps?


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

cairogal said:


> @Expat09: We really do need to get an Abu Dhabi night going. Let's see if there's interest for week after next, perhaps?



Hey, anyday  Really  

Because all i know here either married - and spend time with their families , either don't go out at all for different reasons. So weekends are far from those i had in Houston. Id also like to hit the beach - i love going to the beach. but sure enough not going to go alone.


----------



## nice_rascal (Nov 11, 2009)

i guess you're right....only with time will things get better. the thing is, i know that there are ALOT of single expats here...but the question is, where are they?! bars? mainly full of tourists and/ or locals


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

nice_rascal said:


> i guess you're right....only with time will things get better. the thing is, i know that there are ALOT of single expats here...but the question is, where are they?! bars? mainly full of tourists and/ or locals


We gotta get a wingwan


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

nice_rascal said:


> i guess you're right....only with time will things get better. the thing is, i know that there are ALOT of single expats here...but the question is, where are they?! bars? mainly full of tourists and/ or locals


Good question and one which many of us are struggling with!  I think sport groups is a nice place to start. Along with local gyms (moreso in Dubai than AD) there are lots of club sports, too. Duplays.com (there's a facebook, too)has groups in Abu DHabi and Dubai for various sporting events. If you've purchased a 4x4, there is Dubai 4x4, Abu DHabi 4x4, and UAE Offroaders are all groups that arrange regular weekend trips for new drivers. Another idea: the Couchsurfers in Dubai and Abu Dhabi get together regularly for drinks and such. 

And then there are groups like this that have the occasional night out! It will take a while, but I think it's easier in your 20s (I did it the first time when I was 26 here) than when you get older.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Or try Quiz Nights. Its fun, plenty expats- Russian, German,French, English, Indians just name it. Young, Old, Middle Aged. Or take a course, learn new language. Its FUN too. You ' ve got few Language Institutes at the Knowledge Village. They do even Free lessons.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

chunkykitty said:


> Or try Quiz Nights. Its fun, plenty expats- Russian, German,French, English, Indians just name it. Young, Old, Middle Aged. Or take a course, learn new language. Its FUN too. You ' ve got few Language Institutes at the Knowledge Village. They do even Free lessons.


So what are some places that do quiz night?


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

At Jabel Ali Club, at Zinc, At Marriotte, At Premier inn. I think its every Tuesday and Thursday.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I wonder what areas you are hanging around? There are plenty of 'normal' pubs to go to for a pint or two and where you'll find regular people and not too many tourists. 

Pub quiz nights (of which there are many) are listed in Time Out, as are most pubs & bars. Most quiz nights are on Mondays.

-


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

My hubby and our Gung hang out at the Premiere Inn every Tuesday. DIP.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> Or try Quiz Nights. Its fun, plenty expats- Russian, German,French, English, Indians just name it. Young, Old, Middle Aged. Or take a course, learn new language. Its FUN too. You ' ve got few Language Institutes at the Knowledge Village. They do even Free lessons.


Good advise but im sure thats not what hes looking for


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Ah, i missed that point that he is looking for a NICE gals, not this who goes to quiz pubs, they maybe too brainy. : )


----------



## Samieh (Nov 15, 2009)

*really??*

y didnt u simply move in wt ua own girl :confused2:,mind it dats a muslim country n they can be really old fashioned 
anyway :focus: ua post isnt reallly encouraging am planning to get there for med studies n am beginin to reconsider
is it truly that boring or its just coz ure a new comer??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Premier in at Silicon Oasis - My team won last wednesday night!


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Some times we r second, some times we r last, depend how much INTAKES ))


----------



## sunshines (Jul 11, 2009)

It'll take some time. It took me a good year. I love it now. Good luck.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

OFF topic: If you go for a pint somewhere, how do you get home? 

If by own car, then it's taking a chance obviously with its own risks. But if you go by Taxi, then what implications are there afterwards, ie. if the taxi driver (UAE national) smells me, can he act on it and get me into trouble? 

Lastly - how is Premier League Football covered in the UAE? I'd die if I wasn't able to watch footie there!

Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## sunshines (Jul 11, 2009)

CarlZA said:


> OFF topic: If you go for a pint somewhere, how do you get home?
> 
> If by own car, then it's taking a chance obviously with its own risks. But if you go by Taxi, then what implications are there afterwards, ie. if the taxi driver (UAE national) smells me, can he act on it and get me into trouble?
> 
> ...


Take taxi,it's worth it. The taxi drivers are from India, Pakistan, Philippines, no locals. lol If they smell it's ok, they're just driving you. Just don't be abusive in your language or they might call the cops on you. Then it's trouble...
We have satellite, Orbit, Showtime, internet. You won't miss a thing. You'll love it. Don't worry about a thing. Come and enjoy. Just be polite and respectful you'll get the same in return.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

CarlZA said:


> OFF topic: If you go for a pint somewhere, how do you get home?
> 
> If by own car, then it's taking a chance obviously with its own risks. But if you go by Taxi, then what implications are there afterwards, ie. if the taxi driver (UAE national) smells me, can he act on it and get me into trouble?
> 
> ...



If you have been drinking alcohol ONLY by taxi as there is zero tolerance regarding drink driving.

All Premiership matches are shown on Showtime or Orbit (cable channels) and in many bars.

-


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> If you have been drinking alcohol ONLY by taxi as there is zero tolerance regarding drink driving.
> 
> All Premiership matches are shown on Showtime or Orbit (cable channels) and in many bars.
> 
> -


Well the Taxi was and always will be the better option 

However, I saw a lady whom reported (vaguely) that her boyfriend and mate got locked up after hailing a cab.

So I was just wondering if this was the case where the taxi driver reported them as drunk? Can they do it? Ie. I get a bit knackered out of a pub into the cab and he sees it - has he got any right to report it?


----------



## sunshines (Jul 11, 2009)

CarlZA said:


> Well the Taxi was and always will be the better option
> 
> However, I saw a lady whom reported (vaguely) that her boyfriend and mate got locked up after hailing a cab.
> 
> So I was just wondering if this was the case where the taxi driver reported them as drunk? Can they do it? Ie. I get a bit knackered out of a pub into the cab and he sees it - has he got any right to report it?


I suppose in any country you can be reported if you're too intoxicated to talk or walk.


----------



## sunshines (Jul 11, 2009)

Samieh said:


> y didnt u simply move in wt ua own girl :confused2:,mind it dats a muslim country n they can be really old fashioned
> anyway :focus: ua post isnt reallly encouraging am planning to get there for med studies n am beginin to reconsider
> is it truly that boring or its just coz ure a new comer??


No, it's not boring at all. You'll get to do a lot more things here then anywhere else. You have to come and see for yourself. Everything new takes time.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

That's true I guess. But there is that "grey" area.

So I will rephrase - I had 5 short of too much?  Just joking. I just want to make sure that if I drink moderately say, when Arsenal beat United proper, and I hail a cab whilst still being able to function (like a normal human being) - need I be weary of any taxi driver? Should you stay and sober up instead?

Cos I'm so weary of this happening - I think I'd rather book into the hotel where I was drinking...


----------



## sunshines (Jul 11, 2009)

CarlZA said:


> That's true I guess. But there is that "grey" area.
> 
> So I will rephrase - I had 5 short of too much?  Just joking. I just want to make sure that if I drink moderately say, when Arsenal beat United proper, and I hail a cab whilst still being able to function (like a normal human being) - need I be weary of any taxi driver? Should you stay and sober up instead?
> 
> Cos I'm so weary of this happening - I think I'd rather book into the hotel where I was drinking...


Some people do stay in a hotel for a night. You can do that as well.
I'll tell you I have seen some people that were so intoxicated, loud and obnoxious. Nobody did anything to them. It's just a bit too much for Dubai or anywhere else. 
Have a good time don't act drunk and have fun.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

I might just try that once a year - book into a hotel, get slaughtered and phone room service to get me to my room.

Just kidding. Luckily I'm not a big drinker - but there is that once in a long while instances. For that rare occasion I'd like to be prepared rather than sorry.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

CarlZA said:


> Well the Taxi was and always will be the better option
> 
> However, I saw a lady whom reported (vaguely) that her boyfriend and mate got locked up after hailing a cab.
> 
> So I was just wondering if this was the case where the taxi driver reported them as drunk? Can they do it? Ie. I get a bit knackered out of a pub into the cab and he sees it - has he got any right to report it?



Yes, taxi drivers can report you or take you directly to a police station, but that only really happens when people are stupidly drunk, offensive or aggressive. It is an offence here to be drunk in a public place, so getting so drunk you are faling over is not a wise idea. Bear in mind that Dubai residents should have an alcohol licence no matter where they are drinking.

-


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

i think here is good to know more people lol

just give all who answer you here a pm (like me ) and you will have a nice people and nice group


just don't think about that and relax your free time it will come bye days


----------



## britexpat09 (Nov 22, 2009)

*only been here two weeks but i love it *



nice_rascal said:


> Hello all - I'm a 28 yr old british ex-pat that moved to dubai one month ago - I work in corporate finance (yawn, boring stuff to the normal people) and live in dubai marina.... the question is.....do i like Dubai so far?
> 
> I still dont know.....simple things like walking on the streets, meeting women who are not hookers (how many russians are over here?! BTW i dont intentionally meet hookers!), having a cheeky pint after work with mates and having a lie in on a SUNDAY are things i miss....
> 
> would be good to hear thoughts of similar minded people on here....in particular, how do i meet nice women over here?!





So far I really like it here, although I haven't bumped into any prostitutes, are you sure your not looking, ha! 

It is so nice to wake up in the morning and step out on the balcony with the sun shining, there is lots to do and see, my job is awesome, bars are good fun despite being pricey and the hotels here are beautiful, the brunches are amaaaazing 

...I miss that my family and friends are in England a bit but its not too bad...I came out on my own and apart from work friends haven't met many people yet....Thats the only downside and im sure I will soon...

ps how do you meet nice men


----------



## nice_rascal (Nov 11, 2009)

britexpat09 said:


> So far I really like it here, although I haven't bumped into any prostitutes, are you sure your not looking, ha!
> 
> It is so nice to wake up in the morning and step out on the balcony with the sun shining, there is lots to do and see, my job is awesome, bars are good fun despite being pricey and the hotels here are beautiful, the brunches are amaaaazing
> 
> ...


yep, im sure im not looking for any eastern european trouble...hehe..

ive been here for 2.5 months now and i think i like this place. I'm looking forward going back to london for christmas...i miss my family and mates and a bit of greenery! Hell, i even miss oxford street!

How do you meet nice men? i have no idea. i suspect thats a general problem, rather then dubai specific?!? hehe.

so what do you do for work? are you here for the long haul?


----------



## britexpat09 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ah Im jealous, not going home for christmas, not that jealous though, just had an email from my aunty in the west midlands and she said that it was -4 last night, ouchy! Im glad Im not going back until july/august!

Im a hair stylist in Jumeirah, here for a two year contracted, that is endless so can stay for as long as I want afterwards...what are you doing out here?


----------



## nice_rascal (Nov 11, 2009)

britexpat09 said:


> Ah Im jealous, not going home for christmas, not that jealous though, just had an email from my aunty in the west midlands and she said that it was -4 last night, ouchy! Im glad Im not going back until july/august!
> 
> Im a hair stylist in Jumeirah, here for a two year contracted, that is endless so can stay for as long as I want afterwards...what are you doing out here?


nice, a hair stylist...i can do with a haircut. are you based towards marina or burj? 

you're right about the weather - i hear uk is getting battered at the mo...good reason to stay here! although i do miss a lil bit of rain over here.

i work in the DIFC doing finance stuff...am staying for 3 years and transferred from my office in london...all good so far, really busy and get to travel around a bit which is all good...i just hope i dont have to go to saudi!

have you been to any nice bars/ clubs around here yet???


----------



## britexpat09 (Nov 22, 2009)

ERRRm I don't actually know, I am so disorientated, its Jumeirah 1, in alsafa centre on al wasl road if that means anything?? Although I think you would have to put a dress on and grow a pair to get your hair cut in our place!

Been to the Irish village, boraste, plaza, fibber mcgees, waxys, westin, a few more but I can't remember their names. Fill me in on the good places to go


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

britexpat09 said:


> ERRRm I don't actually know, I am so disorientated, its Jumeirah 1, in alsafa centre on al wasl road if that means anything?? Although I think you would have to put a dress on and grow a pair to get your hair cut in our place!
> 
> Been to the Irish village, boraste, (It's Barasti or Bar-nasty to the old-timers these days) plaza, fibber mcgees, waxys, westin, a few more but I can't remember their names. Fill me in on the good places to go



Are you working in Hair Corridor?

-


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Elphaba, u made me cry..... im in hysterics. With laughter!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

After a month, I am still on the fence. 

I am not a bar drinker/club goer, and most peope from my work go clubbing and bar hoping on the weekends. Once every few weeks is ok, but thats about it for me.I tend to do alot of things outdoors. Never watch tv, tend to ride my motorcycle a great deal, hike in secluded lakes or hills, with no people around, just me and my Saint Bernard (which isnt here), active with the local reefing site for Texas, and like to go to the driving range a few times a week. I tend to keep a very close group of friends and do not mind being a loner if it means I get to go do the things I like.  Anyone has an extra motorcycle???

My liking this place might just be more not liking apartment/city life, more then Dubai. At this point, I think New York City would grow boring to me as well soon enough. I am a country girl, through and through. 

Overall, I think this place has alot to offer and there could be way worse places to get stuck in. How to meet people, I would presume, would be getting out and doing the things you enjoy doing. There is no reason, in my opinion, to meet good people who you have nothing in common with to go do things with.


----------



## aldog (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah I here you Bro. I am 28 from the USA, same ****, all the girls are either Whores or pretentious Club hags looking for a suga daddy, so essentially the same thing. Maybe hit on some of the women working at carrefour or something, then again, it could be just a cover for prostitution, and they dont speak english very well, and when people see you with one they think she is a 'tute any how, so I dont know. been here 15 months, unless you want to go out to the clubs every week and spend 500 dirhams on overpriced drinks, dance around to idiotic 'music' , sift through the women trying to spy a decent one and inhale 2 packs worth of second-hand smoke. Truthfully this damned place pisses me off pretty bad.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

aldog said:


> Yeah I here you Bro. I am 28 from the USA, same ****, all the girls are either Whores or pretentious Club hags looking for a suga daddy, so essentially the same thing. Maybe hit on some of the women working at carrefour or something, then again, it could be just a cover for prostitution, and they dont speak english very well, and when people see you with one they think she is a 'tute any how, so I dont know. been here 15 months, unless you want to go out to the clubs every week and spend 500 dirhams on overpriced drinks, dance around to idiotic 'music' , sift through the women trying to spy a decent one and inhale 2 packs worth of second-hand smoke. Truthfully this damned place pisses me off pretty bad.


lol, dude go back home. No sense in being miserable.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

aldog said:


> all the girls are either Whores or pretentious Club hags looking for a suga daddy
> 
> 
> > Well, I don't know about the rest of the ladies out there, but with that attitude I can't understand why women aren't flocking to you in droves.
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

aldog said:


> Yeah I here you Bro. I am 28 from the USA, same ****, all the girls are either Whores or pretentious Club hags looking for a suga daddy, so essentially the same thing. Maybe hit on some of the women working at carrefour or something, then again, it could be just a cover for prostitution, and they dont speak english very well, and when people see you with one they think she is a 'tute any how, so I dont know. been here 15 months, unless you want to go out to the clubs every week and spend 500 dirhams on overpriced drinks, dance around to idiotic 'music' , sift through the women trying to spy a decent one and inhale 2 packs worth of second-hand smoke. Truthfully this damned place pisses me off pretty bad.


That in incredibly rude and offensive to all the women in Dubai. Clearly you have no idea about this place at all. Despite that, I am going to leave your post up unchanged so everyone can see what a nasty and sad little man you are.

With that vile attitude you'll be single a long time, so I think it's also a good idea for you to leave Dubai and improve the place by your absence.

-


----------



## aldog (Nov 29, 2009)

katiepotato said:


> aldog said:
> 
> 
> > all the girls are either Whores or pretentious Club hags looking for a suga daddy
> ...


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

aldog said:


> katiepotato said:
> 
> 
> > aldog said:
> ...


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

also, aldog is there any chance you had another screen name "man"?


----------



## aldog (Nov 29, 2009)

mrbig said:


> also, aldog is there any chance you had another screen name "man"?


No sir


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

i think its one of this cases, this person is a racist. if he sees mix couple, white and black, or oriental , Asian he would assume that its not a wife , its a ****** with a guy. this sort of men is pisses me off, but the funny side of this , mostly those guys end up with a women which is a different race to theirs. so let it be.


----------



## britexpat09 (Nov 22, 2009)

oh my gosh, I am shocked...you have serious issues aldog...when I go out with friends we don't even look at men, we go out to have a good time! I go out to bars regularly and am most definitely not a 'w****' or a 'tute' and I make my own money, certainly don't need no 'suga daddy' to pay my way...perhaps you are attracting the wrong type of ladies because you are a complete arse?!


----------

